# Space Age Ceramics bandsaw guides



## kdc68

Thanks for review. I'll check out Space Age for my 14" Grizzly.


----------



## richardchaos

I fail to see why they are different to COOL BLOCKS


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Richard, I don't know Cool Blocks so I can't respond Do you have Cool Blocks?


----------



## richardchaos

They are a composite of Graphite and some sort of fiber. They are very slippery and it doesn't matter if your blade cuts into them…. I used them on my ole Shopsmith bandsaw. You can even place them ahead of the blades teeth so they surround the entire blade. When they get ate up you simply sand them smooth again!





















> Richard, I don t know Cool Blocks so I can t respond Do you have Cool Blocks?
> 
> - newwoodbutcher


----------



## newwoodbutcher

> They are a composite of Graphite and some sort of fiber. They are very slippery and it doesn t matter if your blade cuts into them…. I used them on my ole Shopsmith bandsaw. You can even place them ahead of the blades teeth so they surround the entire blade. When they get ate up you simply sand them smooth again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, they look interesting, the Space Age Ceramics guides are very hard ceramic, after a year of heavy resawing there is hardly any sign of wear even on the thrust bearing. The Cool Blocks look like they would be especially good at holding a thin blade during scroll work.how long have you had them
> 
> Richard, I don t know Cool Blocks so I can t respond Do you have Cool Blocks?
> 
> - newwoodbutcher
> 
> - richardchaos


----------



## Tennessee

Are the ceramic blocks capable of dulling an edge on a bandsaw, should you have it slightly mis-adjusted when setting up. 
Just curious. The idea seems head and shoulders above the old cool-blocks.
But there is just something about a non-turning block that brings heat and friction to mind, no matter how slick the properties of the ceramic. Maybe I am wrong…

I think for now, I will stick to my bearing setup, but these seem to demand a second look. Good review, and thanks!


----------



## newwoodbutcher

Tennessee,
I'm quite sure that if the Guides were to make contact with the spinning teeth of the blade it would severely Dammage the blade, and perhaps the ceramic guides as well. Something I hadn't considered. I think the nature of the ceramic material is such that friction is very low and heat buildup shouldn't be a concern in use, at lease it hasn't been with my resew set up.


----------



## darb

I have the ceramic blocks on a Laguna bandsaw. I'm a relative novice at band sawing blocks for turning, however, the ceramic blocks at times create sparks. I ask one of my turning club members about this and he said his did the same and caused a fire inside the bottom cabinet. Just saying.


----------



## tvrgeek

Updating an old post, but I think the topic is still relevant. 
I put Space Age on my 10 inch Delta and was very happy with the guides. Not the Delta guide mounts, but the guides. One of the thoughts when I bought my Harvey was if I don't like the roller bearings, I can go to Space Age. It probably depends on how much green wood I rip. FWIW, going from roller to ceramic is not very expensive. Going from ceramic on the Laguna to Carters is.

Any guide will destroy the blade if miss-adjusted.

My only sparks were when first putting on a new band. I use a dust collector so don't have piles of sawdust inside my cabinet. If miss-adjusted, maybe.

Cool blocks do not replace the rear thrust bearing.


----------

